# Middle-Eastern US May freeze and the bumblebees?



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I have plenty at My camp on the Va. WV line


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

I have never seen 4 bumble to 1 honey type ratio, but I see lot of bumbles working our raspberry patch in the backyard and they seem to be about same crowd as I have seen last year too.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

We did not have any hard freezes or late freezes this year, we have had a non stop bloom since spring, there has been something in bloom this entire year. 

Despite this have seen very few bumblebees this year.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Couple years back we planted lemon balm. Just wanted some. 
It's invasive and spreads all over. Bees love that stuff and from the instant it starts blooming the lemon balm gets worked by many species of bees all at the same time. Want to see what's in the area? Try some lemon balm plants. 
We got bumblebees, carpenter bees, and some that look like bumbles but are only shades of black. Leaf cutters you name it and we have them.
That lemon balm and all the bees that came once we planted it convinced me that it's possible to keep bees here and got me going. 
Until then I hardly ever saw a bee of any kind and believe me I was looking.


----------

